# Typical food



## ixoxe

In my Country there are many typical foods. For example: *Asado*, it´s meat to fire, may be with roast lamb, roast beef, young goat, pork ( here is lechón).
*Puchero*: it´s typical food argentine, its ingredients are many sort of vegetable and caracú boiled. Caracú in english: ?
*Mate:* it is a drinking, many people from here drink it in familar meetings anytime or when somebody is Along.
If you are from England or US tell me something about this, will you?. write us soon ...-


----------



## Merlin

ixoxe said:
			
		

> In my Country there are many typical foods. For example: *Asado*, it´s meat to fire, may be with roast lamb, roast beef, young goat, pork ( here is lechón).
> *Puchero*: it´s typical food argentine, its ingredients are many sort of vegetable and caracú boiled. Caracú in english:
> *Mate:* it is a drinking, many people from here drink it in familar meetings anytime or when somebody is Along.
> If you are from England or US tell me something about this, will you?. write us soon ...-


Though I'm not from England and US we also have foods like Puchero and asado. We have other foods from Spanish colonizers as well as some foods from the states when the americans came to our country. can't think of the names as of the moment.


----------



## ixoxe

Sorry. I mean for all speaking english, Thank you very much.( really, I´m so sorry)


----------



## mzsweeett

ixoxe said:
			
		

> In my Country there are many typical foods. For example: *Asado*, it´s meat to fire, may be with roast lamb, roast beef, young goat, pork ( here is lechón).
> *Puchero*: it´s typical food argentine, its ingredients are many sort of vegetable and caracú boiled. Caracú in english:
> *Mate:* it is a drinking, many people from here drink it in familar meetings anytime or when somebody is Along.
> If you are from England or US tell me something about this, will you?. write us soon ...-


You pose an interesting question.....
Here in America it can be hard to identify a _typical _American food...  there are so many nationalities here.... and that makes it hard.... my family is italian-irish basically.... and a typical food for me to prepare is pasta with some sort of sauce.... be it seafood or tomato or pesto or the like.....  I also make a lot of pot roasts and things like that.... always a lot of salads and veggies!!
I think the Brits have a bit more "typical" type foods.....
I could be wrong though....

Sweet T.


----------



## ixoxe

Here, We eat many tallarines (spaguety) and pasta too, like the italian.-


----------



## Jonegy

WARNING !!    -   French nationals are advised to ignore this posting  

In the UK we are often told by the continentals that our cooking is bland and uninteresting.    However - apart from WW 2  our islands have never been short of food and my parents told me -  not even then.  

The culinary expertise of the Parisians is world famous with its dozens of different sauces.

Consider the last two statements and the natural conclusion is  that the UK population has never had to lower istself to eat frogs legs, snails  and in the Paris siege - dog / cat / rat etc;etc:

Conclusion being that good beef / lamb / pork etc; etc;  tastes good enough in its own right and does not need the disguise of being cooked in sauces.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

French readers may now continue their perusals......  

p.s. to our trans-Atlantic cousins  -  This posting is what over here we would call a " wind-up "


----------



## SweetMommaSue

Ahh! FOOD!  One of my favorite subjects!  Indeed, I agree with my "Sweeet" sis that identifying a typical "American" dish is difficult, not just for the fact that there are so many nationalities comprising our population, but also due to the sheer size of our country!  Perhaps it would be easier to identify dishes by region.  I was always led to believe that foods such as grits, various "greens" (like collards and kale) and fried chicken were just "Southern cooking" in general.  After marrying my husband, I have come to find out that much of what is considered "Southern cooking" is also known as "Soul food".  He just gave me an example of a typical Soul food dinner (supper): fried chicken, red beans and rice, collard greens and cornbread.  

I don't know what would be considered a typical New England supper (perhaps some type of seafood, potatoes & veggies?).  

In my family, we grew up with Southern Italian/American cooking (pasta dishes replete with tomato gravies) lots of vegetables and salads as well as the roast beefs w/baked or mashed potatoes and green beens or the ham and navy bean soup (soooo yummy!) from my Irish grandmother and the meat & rice-stuffed cabbages (hilloopkees--I can't spell it, only say it) from the gypsy side.

The first time I heard of a "pig-roast" was when I was stationed down in Florida.  So, maybe that's a southern thing? 

When I moved to Southern Maryland, I was forever hearing about the oysters, crabs, crab cakes (because we are right on the Chesapeake Bay) and something unique to this area: stuffed ham!  I had never before heard of a stuffed ham, but they take *great pride* in this culinary accomplishment! What is it?  A ham stuffed with kale and collard greens! 

So, I'm not sure if there is a typical American meal. Unless you consider that greasy, very unhealthy fast food stuff like Burger King, McDonald's and Wendy's, typical American food.  I remember back when I was in the Navy and traveling the world, some of those silly, young American men would no sooner step foot on solid land than they would head for the nearest Burger King or McDonald's to get "a real American meal". ugh!  Not me!  I found out where the local restaurants were and indulged in the local specialties--including frogs' legs in Djibouti (which, by the way, were quite tasty!).

Oh--peanut butter!  That would be considered American!  My kids love their peanut butter and jelly (PB&J) sandwiches for lunch!  As a matter-of-fact, my youngest son will check out the entire dinner table to see what the meal is, and if he finds nothing to his taste that evening, he will automatically ask me for his "butterjellies" (his way of saying a peanut butter and jelly sandwich).  My brothers and I used to also enjoy fluffernutter sandwiches which is marshmallow fluff and peanut butter.

I'd love to find out if the West Coast folks, the Northern Mid-Westerners and the SouthWesterners have typical meals.  Texans have "Tex Mex", though we'll have to wait for a Texan for an example.

So there is my input!  I can't wait to hear from the rest of the USA as well as from many other countries!  

Smiles!
Sweet Momma Sue


----------



## VenusEnvy

I agree with the others: Defining what is American cuisine is difficult because we've borrowed from so many other countries...

I can tell you what's typical of my state, Maryland, though. We are definitely famous for our Maryland Blue Crabs. We eat them every summer with Old Bay Seasoning. There is also a certain way of opening a crab to get all of the best white meat (called picking crab meat). Así es: Crabs, corn and beer! We also put Old Bay Seasoning on many other foods: corn, popcorn, chicken, veggies, potatoes...

I also recently found out that putting sauerkraut on hotdogs  is a typical Maryland style of eating. We put sauerkraut on many other foods as well: on sandwiches, chicken, veggies, etc. Sauerkraut with Old Bay Seasoning, whoa!

I also know many Spanish-speakers from El Salvador. They eat pupusas, which are corn tortillas, grilled and filled with cheese, beans, and pulled pork. They are served with salsa and curtido, which is like a cabbage salad, tossed in vinegar. With it, it's also common to drink Horchata, a soothing drink made from rice, milk, and spices. Yum!

Suz: Oh, yes, PB&J! A must in America!


----------



## modgirl

My impression is that what is seen as typical American food (from those outside the US) are hot dogs, hamburgers, and french fries. Oh, and I definitely agree with Sue -- peanut butter.

I suppose apple pie would have to be the unofficial national dessert. In fact, there is even an idiom, "as American as apple pie."

And I suppose lemonade is strongly equated with Americans, especially in the summertime.

However, I'm personally not much into "American" food. I'm vegetarian and prefer Chinese, French, or Caribbean food!


----------



## alc112

ixoxe said:
			
		

> In my Country there are many typical foods. For example: *Asado*, it´s meat to fire, may be with roast lamb, roast beef, young goat, pork ( here is lechón).
> *Puchero*: it´s typical food argentine, its ingredients are many sort of vegetable and caracú boiled. Caracú in english: ?
> *Mate:* it is a drinking, many people from here drink it in familar meetings anytime or when somebody is Along.
> If you are from England or US tell me something about this, will you?. write us soon ...-


 

te olvidaste del Locro
Es una mezcla de carne con granos y muy condimentado. Es picante. Aunque depende del gusta de cada uno


----------



## ixoxe

I never tasted frogs legs, crabs, insects, cat, dog. But I would like to taste Frogs legs and crabs, never dog and cat. My wife *se enojaría * (como digo esta frase en inglés?)if I eat her pets.
Here there are dulce de leche, arroz con leche(rice with milk and sugar)too, this food  is very typical.
If I write wrong, please correct me. Tk very much


----------



## VenusEnvy

ixoxe said:
			
		

> I have  never tasted frogs legs, crabs, insects, cat, dog. I would like to try  frogs legs and crab, but never  dog and cat. My wife would get angry  if I ate  her pets. (je je je) Here there are dulce de leche, arroz con leche(rice with milk and sugar)too, this food  is very typical.
> If I write wrong, please correct me. Tk very much


Oh, me encanta arroz con leche! Aquí se llama rice pudding. Oh, con canela y vanilla.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Well, I have two countries, Spain and Portugal...

Portugal:
Typical food involves a lot of fish and seafood. They have a big variety of desserts too. If we had to say a typical dish I think it is cod. Unfortunately Portuguese food is not very famous in the rest of the world, but for me it's one of the best cuisines I have tried.

Spain:
It's a very big country so there is a big variety, in some regions people cook more with meat, in others with fish. Personally I find that the Portuguese are much better at cooking fish. The typical dish that everyone has heard about is paella (rice with a fish, seafood...).


----------



## ixoxe

I had many mistake, Tk very much Miss or Mr VenusEnVy..-


----------



## VenusEnvy

ixoxe said:
			
		

> I had many mistake, Tk very much Miss or Mr VenusEnVy..-


Sí, señorita soy. Y, no te precupes. Aprendo español también, así que pido que la gente me corrija también, ¡Y sí, lo hace!


----------



## julienne

ooooh, fooooooddd... my favorite topic ehhehehehe  

although its common to find a mixture of Spanish, American, Japanese (and others) food favorites here in the Philippines, a typical Filipino food would be the _adobo. _It's pork and/or chicken boiled in soysauce, vinegar and spices. Also there's the famous Filipino delicacy that you guy really have to try if and when you visit the Philippines. It's an acquired taste , but you have to try it. You can find vendors almost anywhere, especially after dusk... its called the "BALUT".   

ps. don't forget the roast pig(lechon), with which any occation is not complete without...


----------



## ixoxe

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Sí, señorita soy. Y, no te precupes. Aprendo español también, así que pido que la gente me corrija también, ¡Y sí, lo hace!


señorita soy: si, soy señorita. (estamos a mano)


----------



## ixoxe

yes, I forgot the Locro. If anyone cames here (Argentina)ask for LOCRO, it is really Delicious.You must to try it!!!!


----------



## modgirl

I learned of a dish a few months back in Wales. I looked at the menu of a bed & breakfast where I was staying, and something looked enticing: black pudding. My immediate thought was a chocolate pudding! But for breakfast?

I completely lost my appetite (and nearly the previous night's supper) when I learned what it is: pig's blood, sometimes encased in intestine.   

No offense to anyone who likes or eats black pudding, but I can think of nothing more disgusting to put in my body. I really thought I was being teased when I was told what it is! It's no joke.


----------



## Phryne

modgirl said:
			
		

> I learned of a dish a few months back in Wales. I looked at the menu of a bed & breakfast where I was staying, and something looked enticing: black pudding. My immediate thought was a chocolate pudding! But for breakfast?
> 
> I completely lost my appetite (and nearly the previous night's supper) when I learned what it is: pig's blood, sometimes encased in intestine.
> 
> No offense to anyone who likes or eats black pudding, but I can think of nothing more disgusting to put in my body. I really thought I was being teased when I was told what it is! It's no joke.


 "Blood sausage" is eaten in many many countries, but not for breakfast though. In most Spanish speaking countries is called morcilla. 

Considering what we eat in my country, I'm a great candidate for Fear Factor!  *

saludos 

* We eat most of the cows inner parts, such as tripe ( mondongo). Our asado includes grilled kidney, sweetbread (molleja), intestines (tripa gorda y chinchulines) and sometimes brain (seso), and blood sausage (morcilla). Liver (hígado) is sometimes eaten as paté. Yummy!


----------



## Phryne

Howdy!

In Argentina we also have a nice variety of foods. As a couple of people mentioned, we cook some foreign dishes as our own, and we also have our own varieties too. It’s very hard to pinpoint what’s truly Argentine and what’s _borrowed_. 

Italian pastas like spaghetti, cannelloni, ravioli, tortellini (we call them capelletini), lasagna, and others are not considered “Italian” food, but regular food. From Italy we have also adopted pizza, polenta (coarse grind corn meal cooked with sauce, cheese, etc), and tarta de ricotta, or ricotta pie (Italian cheesecake). Milanesa is kids most favorite thing to eat (and my mother’s preferred to prepare) which is the meat equivalent of chicken cutlet. And Milanesa napolitana is meat cutlet parmiggiana with a slice of ham, in American words. I wonder how Italian these two are!

From Spain we have introduced dishes like paella (which Spanish speaking country doesn’t cook paella?!), empanadas (savory turnovers), tortilla de papas, which is a big potato and maybe onion frittata or omelet,  also some other seafood dishes. As far as I know, puchero is a Spanish dish, which can be also found in Italy as osso buco. 

The Argentine “traditional” food, whatever that means, is mainly asado (charcoaled smoked beef ribs, sausages, and other parts of the cow). The side sauce to eat it with is obviously chimichurri, which is a cold oil based sauce with minced veggies such as onions, bell peppers, garlic, parsley and other optional items, such as a bit of chilli flakes but very little, though. We are not such fans of hot spicy foods. Anyhow, I can’t emphasize this enough: We LOVE beef. We eat other meats like chicken, pork, lamb, a bit of fish and seafood but our most popular choice is always beef. We also barbecue chorizos, which are very similar to Italian-American sausages but they lack fennel seeds (I’m glad about this). We have our own version of empanadas, very traditional of ours, but we all know that empanadas are found in every Spanish speaking country (quite different from each other). From the South, that is the region of Patagonia, we have other grilled meats as cordero (lamb). 

Out most traditional, quite from our land types of food are locro, a white corn, garbanzo bean and meat stew; carbonada, which is also another type of stew with tons of vegetables and corn, of course, served in a pumpkin; humita, a sweet corn cream eaten as a side dish of in a chala (corn husk). These foods are originally from the Northwest and have very native Argentine origins. 

Other foods to be found are vitel thonne, sounds like a French dish to me but I ignore its origin, which is some kind of cold sliced meat (for those with stomach the real deal is tongue) served with a side cold sauce based with tuna fish, mayo and vinegar. It’s delicious. Chucrut con salchicha de Viena is also quite popular, which is basically Vienna-style sausage with sauerkraut. Also, we eat tons of tarts and quiches, whatever origin they may have. 

For dessert we love dulce de leche, which is a much creamier and tastier version of caramel (in my not so humble opinion  ). We put dulce de leche on everything! For pastries we eat facturas, which are a variety of baked (and only one type of fried) pastries that include medialunas (croissants). All other desserts are what most people eat, a ton of chocolate stuff, cakes, rice pudding, bread pudding, Spanish flan (with dulce de leche, of course!) which is a custard dessert, ice cream, although they may have some Argentine twist to them.

And our most traditional drink is mate. Mate has its origin with the guarani people (Natives) and we share this drink with Paraguayan, Uruguayans and people of South Brazil. It's a kind of of herbal tea that is put in a small gourd with a metal straw (very fancy sometimes); we pour hot boiling water in the gourd and sip it from the straw. This drink is normally drunk by a group of people, with whom we share the same gourd and straw.

One thing I want to say for the record is that we DON’T eat rice and beans, or hot (spicy) food. Our food is spiced with herbs, but not much of chilies. Not all Latin American people eat the same food! 

Basically, our food is a mix of dishes from our land and others brought by the immigrants. 

saludos


----------



## ixoxe

Mr phryne: You know too much about argentine food, but I think Humita is from Chile, but here we eat it too, and it is very delicious. Humita en Chala


----------



## ixoxe

Phryne said:
			
		

> "Blood sausage" is eaten in many many countries, but not for breakfast though. In most Spanish speaking countries is called morcilla.
> 
> Considering what we eat in my country, I'm a great candidate for Fear Factor!  *
> 
> saludos
> 
> * We eat most of the cows inner parts, such as tripe ( mondongo). Our asado includes grilled kidney, sweetbread (molleja), intestines (tripa gorda y chinchulines) and sometimes brain (seso), and blood sausage (morcilla). Liver (hígado) is sometimes eaten as paté. Yummy!
> Que pasó con todo el resto del texto?


----------



## Phryne

ixoxe said:
			
		

> Phryne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Que pasó con todo el resto del texto?
> 
> 
> 
> Hola ixoxe!
> 
> Yo escribí dos textos separados. Al texto al cual te referís lo moví por una corrección que hice. Quedó igual, arriba del tuyo... a no desesperar!
> 
> Respecto a la "humita" ni idea si es chilena. Sí sé que es algo típico de la región a diferencia con las comidas _prestadas_ de Europa.
> 
> saludos
> 
> PD: Soy doña Phryne, o María José si te gusta más!
Click to expand...


----------



## ixoxe

Is there anybody eat insects? what sort of insects does it eat?


----------



## modgirl

ixoxe said:
			
		

> Does anybody here eat insects? What sort of insects do you eat?


 
I definitely don't!  However, I have seen insects cooked inside lollipops (suckers).


----------



## asm

I'd say that Barbecue is very traditional here in the US; I think is more typical in the South.

In addition to that, I do not understand your question or post. Are you asking only about American and English food? Well, I understood that, that you are leaving many other cultures out. HOwever, I wil tell you that here in America (the USA) there are a lot of people from Mexico, they came from a great country with a lot of gastronimic tradition. The "poor" there eat a lot of vitamin "T": tlacoyos, tamales, tortas, tacos, tostadas, eTc.
Other dishes (not for the poor) include: Mole poblano, chiles en nogada, chilaquiles, guacamole, enchiladas just to say something. The "Yucateca" food is delicious, and we also have good dishes that include meat, fish and sea food. Many of these traditional Mexican dishes might be found in American restaurants. 

But we were talking about American food, there is nothing like the American "apple pie".

Saludos




			
				ixoxe said:
			
		

> If you are from England or US tell me something about this, will you?. write us soon ...-


----------



## julienne

hmmmm.... speaking of black puddings.... 

there's a version of street food here where they cook pigs blood/chicken blood, then put them in a barbecue stick and sort of grill them on open coal  ...also we have something called "dinuguan"(dugo=blood).. its made of pig's intestines, plus a little meat, with pigs blood added to the soup.  Usually eaten as a viand with rice or with "puto" , something like rice muffins confused: )

also here in my city, Bacolod, the menu on the local street corner grill(inasal)  : chicken intestines(isaw), liver and gizzards(atay and balunbalunan), sometimes you may even see the chicken head(called helmet  ), and chicken feet(adidas), besides the usual chiken cuts including the neck and the rear


*_any good Filipino/Bacoleno cooks please correct, i just eat 'em, i don't cook 'em heheheheheh_


----------



## Phryne

asm said:
			
		

> I'd say that Barbecue is very traditional here in the US; I think is more typical in the South.
> 
> In addition to that, I do not understand your question or post. Are you asking only about American and English food? Well, I understood that, that you are leaving many other cultures out. HOwever, I wil tell you that here in America (the USA) there are a lot of people from Mexico, they came from a great country with a lot of gastronimic tradition. The "poor" there eat a lot of vitamin "T": tlacoyos, tamales, tortas, tacos, tostadas, eTc.
> Other dishes (not for the poor) include: Mole poblano, chiles en nogada, chilaquiles, guacamole, enchiladas just to say something. The "Yucateca" food is delicious, and we also have good dishes that include meat, fish and sea food. Many of these traditional Mexican dishes might be found in American restaurants.
> 
> But we were talking about American food, there is nothing like the American "apple pie".
> 
> Saludos


 Ale! I've tasted tons of pseudo-Mexican food, and I'm not so sure that they're even close to the real deal. Do you know any site where I may find some good traditional recipes?

Saludos!

Mj, eager to eat real Mexican food outside of Mexico.


----------



## murena

Phryne said:
			
		

> "Blood sausage" is eaten in many many countries, but not for breakfast though. In most Spanish speaking countries is called morcilla.
> 
> In Mexico it is called moronga, and you can't imagine how I miss a good "taquito de moronga"


----------



## asm

I am sorry, I do not know any place. If you want recipies, there are plenty in Internet.

I need my dossis of vitamiin T right now 



			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> Ale! I've tasted tons of pseudo-Mexican food, and I'm not so sure that they're even close to the real deal. Do you know any site where I may find some good traditional recipes?
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> Mj, eager to eat real Mexican food outside of Mexico.


----------



## murena

And about eating insects, in Oaxaca you can get grass hoppers (crikets) with lemon and chile piquin, as snack.

And in the center of the country (Hidalgo and Tlaxcala states), gusanos de maguey (some kind of worm) and also "ant eggs" (called escamoles), are very popular delicacies.


----------



## nahash

Phryne said:
			
		

> "Blood sausage" is eaten in many many countries, but not for breakfast though. In most Spanish speaking countries is called morcilla.
> 
> Considering what we eat in my country, I'm a great candidate for Fear Factor!  *
> 
> saludos
> 
> * We eat most of the cows inner parts, such as tripe ( mondongo). Our asado includes grilled kidney, sweetbread (molleja), intestines (tripa gorda y chinchulines) and sometimes brain (seso), and blood sausage (morcilla). Liver (hígado) is sometimes eaten as paté. Yummy!


 
hi there! 
what a nice topic!well here  in our country we also have that kind of food that you mentioned and you know what im so glad to know that we are the same,its so yummy to eat liver (Higado)its my favorite ever....
well as a Home economics (Culinary art)graduate i know that there are a lot of foods that are familiar and similar within countries or at different countries...the difference sometimes is just the name but the ingredients/taste and how it was cooked is just the same.


----------



## Isis

ixoxe said:
			
		

> Is there anybody eat insects? what sort of insects does it eat?


 
I do and I AM VERY PROUD OF IT! Since I grew up in a multi-cultural family and environment, I learned how to appreciate gastronomic differences of every place that we go to.

When we were in Papua New Guinea, I learned how to eat Coconut tree worm (the white one with a soft body like that of a rubber) fresh from the coconut tree and my mom even dipped it in vinegar and olive oil. It tasted like milk which has been refrigerated for about a month!

Then we settled in Clongtouey ( a part of Thailand), and we found ourselves eating bugs and insects still. One time in a restaurant in downtown Bangkok, my mom ordered something which is really unfamiliar to us, we just wanted to have a taste of that menu, and we just found out that we ordered a 7-kind insect meal for that day which includes water bugs, crickets, a kind of beetle, rice bugs, grasshopper and 2 more bugs of an unknown kind to me. Well, we decided to eat it because we just don't want to waste our money ( we spent 45 dollars for it!)

Lastly, our experience in Vietnam is not at all surprising because we experienced eating white ants on our pasta ( they even included ant eggs on our rottini, huh! ) when we visited my mom's Italian friend living near the Luang Prabang area.

Whew, well I am a lady of strong will and ginormous appetite for everything that can be eaten! Well, not unlike my cousins in the Philippines who have tried eating dog meat, cat meat, field mice meat, bat meat and snake meat!!!!

What can you say about that?

¡Hago y SOY MUY ORGULLOSO DE ÉL! Puesto que crecí para arriba en una familia y un ambiente multi-culturales, aprendí cómo apreciar las diferencias gastronómicas de cada lugar a las cuales vamos. Cuando estábamos en Papua Nueva Guinea, aprendí cómo comer el gusano del árbol del coco (el blanco con un cuerpo suave como el de un caucho) fresco del árbol del coco y mi mama incluso lo sumergió en vinagre y aceite de oliva. ¡Probaba como la leche que se ha refrigerado por alrededor de un mes! 

Entonces colocamos en Clongtouey (una parte de Tailandia), y nos encontramos todavía el comer de insectos y de insectos. Una vez en un restaurante en Bangkok céntrica, mi mama pidió algo que es realmente desconocedor a nosotros, nosotros acaba de desear tener un gusto de ese menú, y acabamos de descubrir que pedimos una comida 7-buena para ese día que incluye los insectos del agua, grillos, una clase de escarabajo, arroz del insecto desinsectamos, saltamontes y 2 más insectos de una clase desconocida a mí. Bien, decidíamos comerla porque apenas no deseamos perder nuestro dinero (pasamos 45 dólares para él!) 

¡Pasado, nuestra experiencia en Vietnam está sorprendiendo en absoluto porque experimentamos el comer de las hormigas blancas en nuestras pastas (incluso incluyeron los huevos de la hormiga en nuestro rottini, huh! cuando visitamos a amigo italiano de mi mama que vivía cerca del área de Luang Prabang. ¡Whew, pozo soy una señora de la voluntad fuerte y del apetito ginormous para todo que pueda ser comida! ¡Bien, no desemejante de mis primos en las Filipinas que han intentado comer la carne del perro, la carne del gato, la carne de los ratones del campo, la carne del palo y la carne de la serpiente!!!! 

¿Qué puede usted decir sobre ése?


----------



## dkbabygurl15

ixoxe said:
			
		

> I never tasted frogs legs, crabs, insects, cat, dog. But I would like to taste Frogs legs and crabs, never dog and cat. My wife *se enojaría *(como digo esta frase en inglés?)if I eat her pets.
> Here there are dulce de leche, arroz con leche(rice with milk and sugar)too, this food is very typical.
> If I write wrong, please correct me. Tk very much


 
You say my wife would get mad or my wife would be angry as enojaria. Oh, and arroz con leche is awesome. (delicioso!)


----------



## .   1

The meat pie would possibly be considered a national Australian dish.
It is called a 'dog's eye' or 'mystery bag' in slang and this reflects the sometimes dodgey contents but we still eat them by the score.

.,,
Hoping for better than little Jack's plum.


----------



## Pivra

In Thailand we eat lots, there is actually no typical foods, we eat curry with rice, yes, but we have more than 20 kinds of curries and as far as I've eaten, 4 types of rice. We also eat lots of other stuff, I like deep fried catfish, but when it comes out, it doesnt look like it was a catfish before, its very crispy and comes in square of fluffy puffy crispy crunch. We eat this with cashew nuts and sour and spicy sauce with raw mango sliced into it. It goes really well with beer. I also like papaya salad and "masman" curry. Masman is a thick cream curry with milk, crushed nuts, potatoes, and mainly chicken and onion in it (although beaf is very common too). When I cook it I use lots of bay leaves and cadamons and some turmuric sometimes. This curry goes really well with toasts, rice, and rotis (kind of like breads). I also like roasted pork neck and the my favorite type of rice is sticky rice, I like to eat with hands more than fork and spoon.  I don't eat beaf so lots of Muslim Thai foods are forbidden for me. But I've tried cow's tongue spicy soup from Pattani before and it tasted tremendously delicious although I felt sinful and got it out later (sorry about the details). Tomyams are not eaten by me quite often and its kind of like a cliche to be eating it all the time lol. I like to eat thick milky creamy curries more than light soups.


----------



## djchak

This thread is about cusine from ANY country, as far as I know.

As for American food... there are a few catagories:

1: Turkey, Buffalos, corn, squash, and cranberries, and foods found only in the Americas merged into a "traditional" catagory...so that would mean that Turkey with cranberry sauce is a true "North American" dish, separate from any outside influences.

2: Of coarse, in most of the US, what we have done in FUSION cooking...merging in immigrants into our melting pot, and creating our own versions of foods, based on the availabilty of the food. I think the previous posters have covered a lot of it.


----------



## Bettie

I have eaten the crickets, they are not that bad, but the fried ones, my brother says that one of his memories from childhood is seeing dad eating a living one!!!! My father doesn't remember but my brother couldn't never forget!!

In Yucatán we have puchero too, but I thing is a little different from the one in Argentina, this has chicken, pork, beef, rice, noodles and vegetables, we have potaje too, frijol con puerco (pork with beans) cochinita, panuchos, salbutes, papadzules, chilmole, relleno blanco y negro, escabelle oriental and I've forgotten what else.

From England I love this meat pies you have, to ones without potatoes, just meat and liver.

And from Scotland haggis.

I love to go abroad and try the food!!!!


----------



## Pivra

Isis said:
			
		

> I do and I AM VERY PROUD OF IT! Since I grew up in a multi-cultural family and environment, I learned how to appreciate gastronomic differences of every place that we go to.
> 
> Then we settled in Clongtouey ( a part of Thailand), and we found ourselves eating bugs and insects still. One time in a restaurant in downtown Bangkok, my mom ordered something which is really unfamiliar to us, we just wanted to have a taste of that menu, and we just found out that we ordered a 7-kind insect meal for that day which includes water bugs, crickets, a kind of beetle, rice bugs, grasshopper and 2 more bugs of an unknown kind to me. Well, we decided to eat it because we just don't want to waste our money ( we spent 45 dollars for it!)
> 
> ¿Qué puede usted decir sobre ése?


 
I am fine with bugs, but not my first choice. lol Realmente, los insectos son ..okay ... para mi pero si tengo otras carnes (pollo, cerdo, pescado etc etc) prefero comerlos. No como los insectos mucho, mi ultima vez fue en enero del año pasado.


----------



## Bilma

asm said:
			
		

> HOwever, I wil tell you that here in America (the USA) there are a lot of people from Mexico, they came from a great country with a lot of gastronimic tradition. *The "poor" there eat a lot of vitamin "T": tlacoyos, tamales, tortas, tacos, tostadas, eTc.*
> *Other dishes (not for the poor) include: Mole poblano, chiles en nogada, chilaquiles, guacamole, enchiladas just to say something*. The "Yucateca" food is delicious, and we also have good dishes that include meat, fish and sea food. Many of these traditional Mexican dishes might be found in American restaurants.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
I am sorry this is a huge missconception. Absolutely all Mexicans eat tacos, tortas, tamales tostadas, enchiladas, chilaquiles. There is not a division between rich and poor when we talk about food!


----------



## Bettie

Bilma said:
			
		

> I am sorry this is a huge missconception. Absolutely all Mexicans eat tacos, tortas, tamales tostadas, enchiladas, chilaquiles. There is not a division between rich and poor when we talk about food!


 
That's true, because tacos, tamales, tortas,  can have meat, so, we all eat everything, there are some things that you like most than others. For example, I don't like mole but love pozole.

I am sure too that poor people eat chilaquiles...


----------



## djchak

Question for people of Latin American descent. Would you agree that "Tex Mex" food is "American" , or would you say that it is just a term for food commonly found in Latin America?


----------



## Bettie

I think is American, because this food is and adaptation of the Mexican food to the American liking.


----------



## tvdxer

Typical American food like hamburgers, hot dogs, etc. are pretty much well-known worldwide.  

One Minnesota speciality that perhaps isn't is "hotdish", which is simply a  dish that combines a starch, vegetable, and meat.  It may have some relation to the Scandinavian varmratt.  "Hotdish" is also the word Minnesotans use for "casserole"...you DON'T say "tuna casserole" in Minnesota, you say "tuna hot dish".

An ingredient harvested here, perhaps not extremely common in dishes but featured for sale at most gas stations in NW Wisconsin and some in NE Minnesota (they always have signs out for some reason) is wild rice, which has been harvested from lakes by Indians here since time immemorial.


----------



## danielfranco

djchak said:
			
		

> Question for people of Latin American descent. Would you agree that "Tex Mex" food is "American" , or would you say that it is just a term for food commonly found in Latin America?



I was born and raised in Mexico, and it wasn't until I came to live in Texas that I first tasted Tex-Mex food. I knew no nachos, chili, nor chimichangas, much less a burrito.

I don't know if it's been mentioned before, but there's a phrase that defines the quality of American: "As American as _apple pie!_"
I think a typical dish (well, not really a dish, but a _sauce_) of Mexico is the GUACAMOLE (which is a word derived from the Aztecs' Nahuatl, by the way), made with avocados, green chilli peppers, onions, garlic, salt and other arcane and secret herbs and ingredients, all mashed to a pulp.
But there are so many things that are typical of our countries, that is difficult to choose any of them to be the sole representative of the culture...
Mole poblano, anyone? How about tamales? Cochinita pibil, perhaps?

Argh... Hunger pangs...


----------



## Aldin

Bosnians have many typical meals:

*burek*-sort of meat pie
*zeljanica*-sort of pie with spinach
*krompirača/krompiruša*-pie with potato
*sirnica*-pie with cheese
*tirit*-pie with chicken meat
*šareni burek*-pie with meat and potato
lukovača-pie with onion
*kljukuša*-pie with garlic and yoghurt(or milk)
kupušnjača-pie with cabbage
maslanica-pie with butter
*bosanski lonac*-traditional dish(put all sorts of meat that you have and all sorts of vegetables and cook it)
*sarma*-meat and rice with cabbage
*ćevapi*-special meat sticks served with specially with watery bread
džiger dolma-meat and rice cooked in goat's skin

Try it. 
P.S.
If you are in bosnia,when you see someone eating say *Dobar tek!* or *Prijatno!*
and if you are eating say *'Bujrum'*


----------



## french4beth

In the Northeastern US, we eat lots of pasta (as has been mentioned in previous posts), beef, and chicken. This area is known for its seafood, such as lobster (usually boiled, baked, steamed, or grilled) that is served with hot butter (but shellfish is expensive, so it's not eaten all of the time & is seasonal, at least locally). Other shellfish that are native to this area and are very popular include scallops, clams (baked, fried, or broiled), quahogs (large clams), steamers (small clams that are steamed & served with hot butter), and mussels. Bisques and chowders are also popular and are thick, creamy soups made with shellfish & cream is used to flavor & thicken the broth (some chowders, such as Rhode Island-style, are just broth-based; Manhattan-style is flavored with tomatoes). Some fish that are popular include cod, haddock, halibut, scrod, and shad.

The Northeast is also known for its many sugarbushes where maple syrup is produced – sap from sugar maples is boiled down to a thick, sweet syrup which is served with pancakes, waffles or French toast (and with many other delicious recipes). It is also used to flavor baked beans, another regional specialty.

There are many orchards throughout the Northeast, where peaches, apples and pears are grown – Maine is also known for its blueberries, but they grow throughout the area. Lots of berries grow here as well, such as strawberries, raspberries, blackberries, and cranberries.


----------



## MarieC

ixoxe said:


> In my Country there are many typical foods. For example: *Asado*, it´s meat to fire, may be with roast lamb, roast beef, young goat, pork ( here is lechón).
> *Puchero*: it´s typical food argentine, its ingredients are many sort of vegetable and caracú boiled. Caracú in english: ?
> *Mate:* it is a drinking, many people from here drink it in familar meetings anytime or when somebody is Along.
> If you are from England or US tell me something about this, will you?. write us soon ...-



As a former Spanish colony, the Philippines' cuisine is pretty similar to Spanish and Latin American/Hispanic cuisine.  The most popular dish during fiestas or any sort of festivities is the lechón.  Lechón de leche (roasted suckling pig) is preferred over lechón.  Other popular Hispanic-inspired dishes are paella, pochero (I think you spell it with a "u" rather than an "o"), morcon etc.  

American and Chinese cuisines have also influenced Filipino cuisine.  For some ideas of what typical Filipino food is like, you can check out this food blog: pinoycook.net


----------



## don maico

I wanted to resuscitate this thread to see whether your eating habits have changed or for that matter those of your fellow countrymen?When I first came to the uk I was appalled at the quality of  food on offer so bland and uninteresting it was and the quality poor too..It was never a case of not being able to produce it( other than perhaps during the war years)it was just the people got used to it and never demended anything better. Things are much better today because of the influx of foreigners, attachment to the EC and people travelling more and more abroad and sampling other nations cuisine. Now our supermarkets are replete with exotic  foodstuffs- fruit and vegetables from far off lands like mangoes  pawpaws sweetpotatoes and butternut sqwash. Made up dishes such as Indian Chinese and Thai are very popular and we can now purchase proper icecream made from natural products and avoid the disgusting gunk Walls sold to us for so many years.The list goes on. Our recipe books are full of fancy foreign recipess such as Moroccan chicken , Tarte tatin ,Thai red curry and spaghetti vongole.The consequence of all this is the creation of a new cuisine we cll fusion cooking. My guess is that other countries that have a propud tradition already would not welcome too many changes. For eg why would the French want to eat anything other than French cuisine, ditto the Italians. Only when they move to another country and they are exposed to tha nationds cooking would they feel more inclined to try it.
Argentine food I remember well and examples have already been mentioned. I would add albondigas ,pastelitos de dulce, alfajores, facturas to the list.What I remmeber the most was the quality of the foodstuffs particularly beef which is unequalled anywhere.Fruit anf vegetables are also of a very high order. 
The Italians had a very profound influence so pasta pizzas abound nad the most delicious icecream found anywhere.I wonder what has changed there though. The last time I visted there were no almacenes or verduleries nad idnt see any fresh pasta shops either


----------



## moura

The food in Porugal, for those who wish to eat with quality is about the same than earlier decades. But one must choose. I know that good fruit appears in a little supermarket in the neighbourwood, and never in hypermarkets, full of foreign fruit, coming from ships and planes still green, and not mature fron the trees. And with savours (if still have one) completly refrigerated.
As to meat and fish, I am completely rendered to Portuguese cuisine, and we manage to have still good quality ones. In the last 2 decades, Portuguese food industries started to discover the ancient breedings. And now there is black pork meat, from Alentejo (south Portugal), as well as cows raised freely in the fields, only eating grass (?) or some equally natural stuff. Mingled with that, there are brand marks as "rustik chicken" though we will never know if this "rustic" has something real behind...
One think I find curious lately is another coming back of an old use - the olive oil to cook. During several years people preferred using the margarines and oil, but now olive oil is coming with all its strength. 
All sweet and roses? Of course not. People work, don't have enough money or time do choose, and the fast cuisine, together with MDonald or similar fantasies are also spreading. But I read also more and more calls of attentions about the qualities of mediterranean diet, in which we should be in a favourable position to keep.


----------



## BosnianGirlfriend

Aldin, I am looking for the recipes for these foods, can you help/


----------

